# ASAT or Predator Camo?



## BroadheadBoudreaux (Feb 3, 2005)

MOBU wearer for years, what do ya'll think about these two patterns and how they stack up to the old standby mossy?


----------



## Razorback (Feb 3, 2005)

I have been looking real hard at both of these patterns.

Considering the whitetail deer I'm hunting is basicly color blind what does it matter if the green is too green or the brown is not the same brown as a dried up oak leaf.  

I'm wanting to take my digital camera out sometime soon I shoot my own pictures of me doing my best to "hide" w/ the Advantage , Advantage Timber & MOBU.  Then convert the pics to B&W to see what stands out.  To me the MOBU looks like it will turn into a dark gray blob.  

I think it was ASAT's web site that has the B&W picture of the guy in a tree wearing his latest camo pattern.  Turns out he was wearing a Haiwian print shirt!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 3, 2005)

*ASAT CAMO 3-D Suit*

I have 2 ASAT Camo 3-D suits.  I love them.  

Click here to see ASAT in action. 

Darrell


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 3, 2005)

I like the looks of that Predator Green for use during bow season, though I haven't been able to find any.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 3, 2005)

http://www.predatorcamo.com/store_main.html


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Feb 4, 2005)

*Doesn't Make Any Difference to me....*

Because they only come in sizes up to 3X for the shirts/jackets.... I need 4X-5X!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Slig-Gunner*

Slug-Gunner Click here. 

Darrell


----------



## HT2 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Hmmmm??????*

Don't know about that stuff......

I think I'll stick with the "mossy oak"......


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the link Frank...  

Predator's spring green pattern is what I like, though I'm sure that is full retail prices shown on their website.  For the younger and small guys though, they have some pretty good prices on some stuff in their bargain store.


----------



## Randy (Feb 4, 2005)

I like the predator but you just can not find it locally!


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 4, 2005)

Yea, they seem to need some distributors and/or retail outlets here in the SE.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 4, 2005)

I will not wear any other camo besides ASAT ever again, at least not as an outer layer.  

The stuff simply works.  I had numerous deer this year look right at me and never flinch.  They would all just go on about their business and walk away.  I never had a foot stomp, snort, wheeze or any reaction.  In previous years wearing traditional camos, the deer would do any or all of the above.


----------



## Slasher (Feb 10, 2005)

*ASAT rocks*

I used to use asat... but I don't find it anymore.... The stuff is great IMHO... cant say for the predator, but it seems similar in the fall variety.... 

Where are you finding ASAT camo these days... I haven't seen any in 7-8 yrs....


----------



## frankwright (Feb 11, 2005)

http://store.yahoo.com/astacamo/asatbdupants.html


There is also a fellow on the archerytalk.com website who is an ASAT dealer. He is usually the cheapest and gives free shipping. Just go there and do a search for "spobow"' and contact him.

I have bought from him and he was good to deal with.


----------



## LaSouthpaw (Feb 13, 2005)

I have some predator shirts and my buddy has the ASAT suit. I think they are both great. I am leaning towards an ASAT 3-d suit for next year.


----------



## BroadheadBoudreaux (Feb 25, 2005)

*ASAT Supplier*

Huntnut, Slasher, frankwright, LaSouthpaw, et al.....I contacted John Bryant (spobow@yahoo.com) via pm on ArcheryTalk, but you can email him also. ASAT 3D suit XL was 134.95.  Got it in 2 days in Tampa, even though he's in Washington state.  Easy to deal with, answered all my questions, quick to respond.  I just compared it to my MOBU with my digital camera on a tripod...WOW what a difference!  The ASAT just melts away into the background, and you guys are right, at 30 yards+ MOBU is a big dark blob, especially on a fat old guy like me


----------



## Razorback (Aug 4, 2005)

Okay here is a VERY simple test I just did w/ my new ASAT.

Watcha think?


----------

